

Ex-Googlers Ready to Start New Companies - byosko
http://gigaom.com/2007/09/13/x-googlers-ready-to-start-it-up/

======
aston
As much money as those early employees at Google made, it's a wonder this post
only mentions three new companies.

~~~
paul
There are many more.

Here are two: <http://www.mercurynews.com/moremorsels/ci_6627058>
<http://twitter.com>

~~~
far33d
I just came across <http://imo.im> which claims to be from a "first 10" google
employee.

~~~
paul
Yup. We share an office :)

------
myoung8
Have any of you guys heard of Ooyala?

